# YAY!  A Racycle Pacemaker for sale...



## vw00794 (Mar 8, 2012)

Big chainrings keep on rolling...


... and the hits keep coming.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Vin...aultDomain_0&hash=item43aded9960#ht_500wt_920


----------



## Wcben (Mar 8, 2012)

Go Blue.... Go!


----------



## vw00794 (Mar 8, 2012)

This one is not mine. hmmm


----------



## Wcben (Mar 8, 2012)

Not yet???


----------

